# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ի՞նչ կարելի է նվիրել տղամարդուն

## aniko

Հարցս ավելի շատ ուղում եմ տղաներին, բայց դա չի նշանակում թե աղջիկները չպետք է պատասխանեն.
Ինչ կարելի է նվիրել տղամարդուն? 
Ձեզ դուր կգա եթե նվեր ստանաք ծաղիկներ? եթե այո, ապա ինչ ծաղիկներ? և ինչ եք զգում այդ պահին?

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ձեզ դուր կգա եթե նվեր ստանաք ծաղիկներ? եթե այո, ապա ինչ ծաղիկներ? և ինչ եք զգում այդ պահին?


Մայրս հորս ծննդյան կապակցությամբ քրիզանթեմներ է նվիրել (դա եղել է նրանց ծանոթության առաջին տարում) և հայրս այդ ծաղիկները չորացրել և պահել է… :Smile:

----------

Մուշու (15.06.2014)

----------


## ¤PUMA¤

Դե տղամարդուն, նայած տղամարդ, բայց ինձ դուր չի գա, երբ ծաղիկներ նվեր ստանամ  :Sad:

----------


## Guest

Կարամ ասեմ, որ տղաները ետքան չկան, որ հասկանան ծաղիկը ինչ բան ա: Երբեք են զգացումները չենք ապրի, ինչ դուք աղջկեքտ: 
Բացառություններ կա՞ն: Իհարկե՛: Բայց շատ քիչ: 

Իսկ տղամարդուն անեմալավ նվերն եք հենց դուք դեզանցով: :Love:

----------


## Anul

երևի կրակայրիչ, փողկապ,ժամացույց...
իսկ ես անձամբ ուրիշ տիպի նվեր կտայի, ասենք սոսկա, նորածին երեխայի պուճուրիկ նասկիներ.. :Smile:   :Smile:  իհերկե ոչ բոլոր տղաներին

----------


## Esmeralda

Գրիչ, որպես վստահության նշան....
Գիրք, եթե իհարկե սիրում է կարդալ...
Դրամապանակ, եթե զգում եք որ պետք է իրեն
Ինչպես Անուլն ասաց կրակայրիչ... եթե ծխում է

Իսկ կա նվերների անսահման շարք, որ կախված է այն բանից, թե ում եք նվիրում, այստեղ արդեն գործում է ոչ թե այն, որ տղայի ես նվիրում, այլ պարզապես մոտիկ մարդու... 

Օծանելիք նվիրելը համարում եմ սխալ, եթե չգիտես, թե ինչպիսի հոտ է նախընտրում...
Իսկ ծաղիկ նվիրելը.... նվիրելուց առաջ պիտի հաստատ իմանաս, որ ինքը դա սիրում ու գնահատում է... հակառակ դեպքում հնարավոր է վեճ ծագի  մոտավորապես այս կարգի. «Ինչի ես նենց տղա՞ եմ, որ ինձ ծաղիկ նվիրեն :Angry2:  »...

----------


## Artgeo

Ինձ հաստատ մեկա, թե ինչ են նվիրում։ Կարևորը գիտենամ, որ մարդ սրտանց է նվիրում։ Օրինակ եղբայրս անցած տարի գնեց կրակայրիչ, որը այնքան էլ որակով չէր ու ինձ այնքան էլ պետք չէր, բայց ինձ շատ հաճելի էր, որ նա մտածել է ինձ նվեր անելու մասին։ Կա նաև մի հատ հասարակ թղտտի կտոր, որը իմ համար ամենաթանկն է և այդ թուղթը սրբության պես եմ պահում, քանի որ... Կարճ ասած, կարևորը նվերը սրտանց լինի։ Զզվում երբ նվիրում են, քանի որ այդպես է ընդունված, էնքան որ ինչ որ բան տալու համար։ Երևի այդ պատճառով չեմ սիրում ծննդյան տոնս։ 
Եզրակացնելով.
Հենցընենց տրված, առանց որևէ պատճառի, սրտանց ինչ էլլ նվիրեն, դա լավագույն նվերն է։

----------


## Երվանդ

Եթե ծխողա տղեն կարելիա սիգար նվիրել, շատ լավ նվերա, տենց ծխող տղա չկա աշխարի երեսին որ որակով սիգար նվեր ստանա ու չուրախանա :Smile:  , իսկ եթե ծխող չի էտ արդեն մի քիչ բարդա, կախվածա իրա նախասիրություններից, ամենալավ նվերն էն նվերնա որը ստանալով հասկանում ես որ նվիրողը մի քիչ քեզ հասկանումա ու դրա համարա հենց էտ նվերն ընտրել:

----------


## aniko

գիտեմ որ չեն սիրում երբ փողկապ ես նվիրում, բայց ինչու?  :Think:   :Xeloq:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> գիտեմ որ չեն սիրում երբ փողկապ ես նվիրում, բայց ինչու?


Ըստ երևույթին պատկերացնում են որ կախաղանը վիզն են անց կացնում… :LOL:

----------


## Arisol

Երևի էն, ինչ հիմա ասեմ մի քիչ գոտերական ա, բայց եթե նվեր ես անում սիրելիիդ, ապա կարելի ա մի բանից սիրտ սարքել և արյունոտել քո արյունով, դրանով ասելով, որ նվիրում ես իրեն քո սիրտը:
Շատ խելառ բան ա, չէ՞  :LOL:  :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նա՛ր, ասածդ փորձե՞լ ես կիրառել:  :LOL: 

Ամեն դեպքում, ես նկատել եմ, որ տղաները հիմնականում սիրում են, երբ իրենց կիրառական նվերներ են տալիս, ոչ թե հուշանվերներ կամ խաղալիքներ: Բայց դե նայած տղա, նայած նվիրող, նայած նվեր…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե ծխողա տղեն կարելիա սիգար նվիրել, շատ լավ նվերա, տենց ծխող տղա չկա աշխարի երեսին որ որակով սիգար նվեր ստանա ու չուրախանա, իսկ եթե ծխող չի էտ արդեն մի քիչ բարդա,


Քանի որ տանել չեմ կարողանում ծխախոտ ու ընդհանրապես ծխելու հետ կապված ցանկացած պարագա, ապա ինքս էլ կնախընտրեմ չնվիրել այդպիսի նվեր, թեկուզ ծխող մարդու։ Համամիտ եմ, որ շատ բարդ է տղամարդու համար նվեր ընտրելը, ամեն անգամ որևէ ոչ այնքան մտերիմ ու հարազատ տղամարդու համար նվեր ընտրելիս բարդ խնդրի առաջ եմ կանգնում։  :Think:   :Sad:   Օրինակ՝ շատ տղաներ ընդհանրապես փողկապ չեն կրում, այնպես որ փողկապը ցուցակից հանեցինք։  :Rolleyes:  Օծանելիքն էլ այնքան հարմար չի, քանի որ եթե բույրը տվյալ մարդու ճաշակով չեղավ, չի օգտագործի, կստացվի, որ անպիտան նվեր ես տվել։  :Blush:  Ժամացույցը պիտի իմանաս, որ չունի կամ գոնե մի հատ ունի, որպեսզի էլի ավելորդություն չդառնա։ Այնպես որ շատ բարդ գործ է, եթե տվյալ մարդը քո ոմտերիմներից չէ և նրա նապասիրություններին, ինչպես նաև կարիքներին ծանոթ չես։ 



> ամենալավ նվերն էն նվերնա որը ստանալով հասկանում ես որ նվիրողը մի քիչ քեզ հասկանումա ու դրա համարա հենց էտ նվերն ընտրել:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, իսկապես շատ հաճելի է, երբ նվերը ստանալով՝ զգում ես, որ մարդը այդ նվերը տվել է՝ հաշվի առնելով քո նախասիրություններն ու ճաշակը։  :Smile:  

Դրա համար ցանկալի է մարդկանց հետ շփվելու ընթացքում նախօրոք (մինչև ծննդյան օրը), այսպես ասած, «ձեռքի հետ» գոնե մի քիչ փորձել տեղեկանալ նրանց ճաշակի ու նախասիրությունների մասին, որպեսզի անհրաժեշտության դեպքում փաստի առաջ չկանգնես։ 

Esmeralda-ն լավ առաջարկ արեց գրիչ նվիրելու հետ կապված։ Դա թերևս այն նվերն է, որ գրելու հետ քիչ թե շատ կապ ունեցող ցանկացած մարդու համար էլ ոչ միայն պիտանի, այլև հաճելի նվեր կլինի, հատկապես եթե հետաքրքիր գրիչ լինի։ Շատերին գիտեմ, որ հենց գրիչների նկատմամբ մեծ թուլություն ունեն։  :Tongue:  

Տարբերակներից մեկն էլ տվյալ մարդու սիրած երաժշտությամբ դիսկ նվիրելն է։ Կամ կարելի է, ասենք, սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ հավաքածու կազմել ու նվիրել։  :Smile:  

Դե, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է սիրած էակին նվեր անելուն, ապա դա առանձին թեմա է։ Այդ հարցում արդեն ամենամեծ դերը երևակայությանն է պատկանում։  :Love:  Ռոմանտիկ ու անմոռաց նվերներ պատրաստելու տարբերակները շատ-շատ են։  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Տնօրենիս (նա տղամարդ է) ծննդյան կապակցությամբ նրան նվիրեցի իմ ձեռքի աշխատանքը՝ կավից սարքած սուրճի բաժակների կոմպլեկտ (դե, դրանցից Վերնիսաժում են վաճառում): Կարծում էի, որ նա այդ նվերը կանտեսի… Բայց վերջերս երրորդ անձից իմացա, որ նա այդ բաժակները ցույց է տվել նրան և հպարտացել դրանով… :Smile:

----------


## aniko

մեր աշխատանքային ըկերներց մեկին էլ մենք նվիրեցինք ինքնասրվող դանակ Zepter ֆիրմայի: նվերը ընտրել էին բաժնի տղամարդիկ, ովքեր ամեն մեկը ասում եր, որ ինքն էլ կցանականա նման նվեր ստանալ  :Ok:  : բայց արդյունքում մեր մեր հոբելյարը միայն սառը շնորհակալություն ասաց  :Sad:  , ու մենք այդպես էլ չիմացանք, հավանել էր նվերը, թե ոչ:  :Think:  

մի տարի պապայիս տարեդարձին հորեղբարս ծաղիկներ էր բերել նվեր, հետո պարզեցի որ բոլոր նվերների մեջ պապան ամենաշատը դրանք էր հավանել  :Smile:  

տղամարդիկ շատ տարբեր են :Think:   դժվար է հասկանալ նրանց :Xeloq:

----------


## TigranM

Ինձ համար նվերից ավելի կարևոր է թե ինչպես,ինչ սրտով են այ նվիրում:Իհարկե շատ հաճելի է  երբ քեզ նվիրում են այն ինչ այդ պահին քեզ անհրաժեշտ էր:Եթե նույնիսկ նվերը քեզ այնքանել անհրաժեշտ չի եղել,բայց դու հիշում ես թե ինչ հաճելի էր այդ պահը քեզ համար,թե ինչ հաճույքով ու ջերմությամբ այն քեզ նվիրեցին,դու արդեն քեզ լավ ես զգում:

----------


## Lapterik

> գիտեմ որ չեն սիրում երբ փողկապ ես նվիրում, բայց ինչու?


Կարողա կան մարդիկ, որ չեն սիրում, բայց մարդիկ կան, որ սիրում են: Ախպորս փողկապ նվիրեն, էտ իրա համար իսկական նվեր ա:
Ես ինչ կնվիրեի: Կնվիրեի դրամապանակ,  կրակայրիչ ոչ մի դեպքում և ոչ մի տիպի տղամարդու չէի նվիրի: Կնվիրեի փողկապի ամրակալ: Վերնաշապիկի ամրակալ: Վերնաշապիկ ամրկալով:  Իհարկե ամեն մարդու էտպիսի նվերներ չես տա: Չնայած ամեն մարդու համար նվեր ընտրելիս իրա  նախասիրություններըպիտի հաշվի առնես: Կնվիրեի գրիչ, շարֆ: Հիմա էլ չեմ հիշում ինչ: Բայց չեմ սիրում որ նվիրում են մի բան նվիրած լինելու համար: :Think:  Կարևոր չի աղջիկ, թե տղա: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ծաղիկներին, տղայի երևի ծաղիկ չէի նվիրի, թող ծաղիկներ նվիրեն տղաները: Էտպես շատ սիրուն ա: :Love:

----------


## Մելիք

> գիտեմ որ չեն սիրում երբ փողկապ ես նվիրում, բայց ինչու?


Փոկապը տղամարդկանց ենթագիտակցության վրա երևի ազդում է սանձի նման, այսինքն տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, թե նվիրողը, մանավանդ եթե հակառակ սեռի է, ոտնձգություն է ուզում անել նրա ազտության նկատմամբ :Wink:  :
Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե փողկապը նվիրեք այնպիսի մարդու, որը սովորաբար կապում է փողկապ, ու եթե դա իրոք լավ փողկապ լինի, գիտակցությունը երևի կհաղթի ենթագիտակցությանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փոկապը տղամարդկանց ենթագիտակցության վրա երևի ազդում է սանձի նման, այսինքն տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, թե նվիրողը, մանավանդ եթե հակառակ սեռի է, ոտնձգություն է ուզում անել նրա ազտության նկատմամբ


Հաշվի կառնեմ ու սրանից հետո տղամարդկանց միայն փողկապ կնվիրեմ, հատկապես եղբորս  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հաշվի կառնեմ ու սրանից հետո տղամարդկանց միայն փողկապ կնվիրեմ, հատկապես եղբորս


Բյուր ջան, առաջիկա երկու տարում մոռացի նմանատիպ նվերի մասին… :LOL:

----------


## Arisol

> Հաշվի կառնեմ ու սրանից հետո տղամարդկանց միայն փողկապ կնվիրեմ, հատկապես եղբորս


Պիտի տխրեցնեմ քեզ. եղբորդ փողկապները դզել են :LOL:  : Այ հիմա մտածում եմ, թե ինչ նվիրել :Think:  … Բանակում ա, բանակում ի՞նչ նվիրեմ, որ լավ լինի… Ասում են նենց մի բան նվիրի, որ օգտագործի, դե բայց էդ օգտագօրծելու բաները հա էլ կան, պետք ա մի յուրահատուկ բան, որ համ օգտագործվի, համ էլ առօրյա բաներից չլինի, որ մի քիչ գոնե տրամադրություն բարձրացնի… Տվյալ դեպքում կանգ եմ առնում կրակայրիչի վրա, դե բայց եթե կան ավելի լավ առաջարկներ, ապա մեծ հաճույքով կլսեմ :Wink:  :

----------


## aniko

> Պիտի տխրեցնեմ քեզ. եղբորդ փողկապները դզել են : Այ հիմա մտածում եմ, թե ինչ նվիրել … Բանակում ա, բանակում ի՞նչ նվիրեմ, որ լավ լինի… Ասում են նենց մի բան նվիրի, որ օգտագործի, դե բայց էդ օգտագօրծելու բաները հա էլ կան, պետք ա մի յուրահատուկ բան, որ համ օգտագործվի, համ էլ առօրյա բաներից չլինի, որ մի քիչ գոնե տրամադրություն բարձրացնի… Տվյալ դեպքում կանգ եմ առնում կրակայրիչի վրա, դե բայց եթե կան ավելի լավ առաջարկներ, ապա մեծ հաճույքով կլսեմ :


եթե բանակում է, ապա կարող ես նվիրել օրինակ բրիլոկ, կամ տաք գուլպաներ /վերնիսաժում որ վաճառում են դրանցից/ , կամ ... :Think:  
վայ մոռացա :Sad:  , լավ հետո կգրեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նա՛ր, իսկականից ամենալավ նվերը գուլպաները կլինեն: Սաղ օրը մամայից գուլպաներ ա ուզում:

----------


## Arisol

> Նա՛ր, իսկականից ամենալավ նվերը գուլպաները կլինեն: Սաղ օրը մամայից գուլպաներ ա ուզում:


Գուլպաներ որտեղի՞ց գտնեմ :Sad:  … Լավ, մի կին կա, վաճառում էր, եթե հիմա էլ վաճառում՝ լավ ա, բայց իրենից բացի էլ մարդ չկա… Մերոնց էլ չեմ կարող ասել, որ գործեն :LOL:  :

----------


## Artgeo

Դու գործի  :Wink:  Ինձ որ տենց բան նվիրեին...  :Love:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես որոշել եմ արտասահմանից Հայաստան հյուր եկած ընկերոջս էլ իմ ձեռագործ կավե գինու բաժակներ ու գրաֆին նվիրել… հուսով եմ դուրը կգա… :Love:

----------


## Arisol

> Դու գործի  Ինձ որ տենց բան նվիրեին...


Բա գործել չիմանա, որ գործեմ…

----------


## Kita

> Դու գործի  Ինձ որ տենց բան նվիրեին...


Արտ մի օր հավես ունենամ, կգօրծեմ քեզ համար :Smile:  
վերջի նվերները, որ նվիրել են, եղել են…
բաժակ՜ վրեն հանվոր մարդկանցով, տաք ջուր լցնելիս...
շարիկներ..անունները չեմ հիշում...երկու հատ են, ձեռքումդ պտտեցնում օգնում նյարդերին և այլ բաներին ու ես ել բացահայտել եմ, շատ ցավոտ է դրանցով խփելը :Tongue:  
դիսկեր...
և ավելի լավ է հարցնել ու նվիրել կամ փոխ...

----------


## Srtik

> Ինձ հաստատ մեկա, թե ինչ են նվիրում։ Կարևորը գիտենամ, որ մարդ սրտանց է նվիրում։ Օրինակ եղբայրս անցած տարի գնեց կրակայրիչ, որը այնքան էլ որակով չէր ու ինձ այնքան էլ պետք չէր, բայց ինձ շատ հաճելի էր, որ նա մտածել է ինձ նվեր անելու մասին։ Կա նաև մի հատ հասարակ թղտտի կտոր, որը իմ համար ամենաթանկն է և այդ թուղթը սրբության պես եմ պահում, քանի որ... Կարճ ասած, կարևորը նվերը սրտանց լինի։ Զզվում երբ նվիրում են, քանի որ այդպես է ընդունված, էնքան որ ինչ որ բան տալու համար։ Երևի այդ պատճառով չեմ սիրում ծննդյան տոնս։ 
> Եզրակացնելով.
> Հենցընենց տրված, առանց որևէ պատճառի, սրտանց ինչ էլլ նվիրեն, դա լավագույն նվերն է։


Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ: Ես նույնպես չեմ սիրում ծննդյան տոնս:

----------


## Angelina

Կամ լավ ժամացույց, կամ լավ ֆրանսիական օծանելիք:

----------


## shark_baby_girl

:Tongue:  Լավ դե հիմա պատկերացրեք իմ վիճակը արդեն 4 տարի շարունակ նվեր գնել նույն մարդուն...Հավատացեք հեշտ չի, ախր ամեն ինչ արդեն նվիրել եմ....վերջերս իմացա, որ ուզում է բանկային հաշիվ բացել, ինչ կասեք, ինչպես կդիտվի, եթե ես նրան քարտ նվիրեմ իր անունով??? :Smile:

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

Վատ չեր լինի :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Թեման կարծես հենց հիմա փրկության մի հույս ներշնչեց… Խորհուրդ տվեք… Փետրվարի 23-ին տնօրենիս 36 ամյակն է (նա տղամարդ է)… Ի՞նչ նվեր կարելի է նվիրել կոլեկտիվի կողմից…

----------


## Dr. M

մի տեղ կարդացի, գրքի մասին
իսկ վատ չի դիտվի ասենք եթե մասնագիտական գրականությունից մի լավ բան նվիրեմ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մի տեղ կարդացի, գրքի մասին
> իսկ վատ չի դիտվի ասենք եթե մասնագիտական գրականությունից մի լավ բան նվիրեմ...


Չէ, ինչու՞ պիտի վատ դիտվի, եթե, իհարկե, խոսքը սկսնակների համար նախատեսված մասնագիտական գրքի մասին չէ։  :LOL:  Էդ դեպքում որպես մահացու վիրավորանք կդիտվի հաստատ։

----------


## Սերխիո

իմ ամենասիրել նվերը` դա սափրվելու պարագաների հավաքածուն էր ( nivea )  :Wink:

----------


## Selene

Երբ պիտի նվեր ընտրես եղբորդ կամ հայրիկիդ, ինձ թվում է՝ այդքան էլ բարդ գործ չի :Smile: 
Իսկ սիրած էակին նվեր ընտրելը բավականին բարդ կլինի, կարծում եմ :Blush: 
Կարելի է հաշվի առնել նրա նախասիրությունները, հետաքրքրությունները, ավելացնում ենք մի փոքր երևակայություն ու անպայման օրիգինալություն… ու հաջողություն փնտրտուքներում :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ սիրած էակին նվեր ընտրելը բավականին բարդ կլինի, կարծում եմ


Մերի ջան ,բայց իմ կարծիքով սիրելիին նվեր ընտրելը ավելի հեշտ է  :Ok:

----------


## Selene

> Մերի ջան ,բայց իմ կարծիքով սիրելիին նվեր ընտրելը ավելի հեշտ է


Չգիտեմ, գուցե :Blush: 
Ուղղակի պիտի այդ նվերն ի սկզբանե ինձ շատ դուր գա, որ հետո վստահությամբ նրան նվիրեմ, իսկ դա արդեն հեշտ չի, քանի որ սիրելիիս համար է լինելու նվերը, արդեն իսկ բծախնդրորեն կվերաբերեմ :Blush:  :Smile:

----------


## Lapterik

Տղամարդուն կարելի է նաև շոկոլադ նվիրել, ես մի անգամ մի հատ շատ սիրունիկ տուփ էի սարքել ու մեջը լիքը շոկոլադ, դարձել էր մռութ նվեր: :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Տղամարդուն կարելի է նաև շոկոլադ նվիրել, ես մի անգամ մի հատ շատ սիրունիկ տուփ էի սարքել ու մեջը լիքը շոկոլադ, դարձել էր մռութ նվեր:


Շոկոլա՞դ :Think:  Հա, լավ շատ միտք է, հատկապես երբ սիրելիդ քաղցրակեր է :Love:  Բայց այստեղ մի դժվարություն կա. բա որ չդիմանամ նվերի գայթակղությանն, ու մինչ հասցեատիրոջը հասնելը նվերը կես ընկնի :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Lapterik

Մերի ջան դրա համար տուփիկը սիրուն կապւոմ ես, ու ձեռքդ չի գնում էտ ամենը քանդել: :Smile:  Համ էլ ինչ կա, իրան կտաս, մեկ է միասին կուտեք, մնում ա մի քիչ դիմանալ գայթակղությանը: Իսկ ես հլը չեմ տեսել էնպիսի մեկին, որ ասի ես շոկոլադ չեմ սիրում:

----------


## Selene

> Մերի ջան դրա համար տուփիկը սիրուն կապւոմ ես, ու ձեռքդ չի գնում էտ ամենը քանդել: Համ էլ ինչ կա, իրան կտաս, մեկ է միասին կուտեք, մնում ա մի քիչ դիմանալ գայթակղությանը: Իսկ ես հլը չեմ տեսել էնպիսի մեկին, որ ասի ես շոկոլադ չեմ սիրում:


Եղավ, Անյուտ ջան :Smile:  Հենց սիրելի եղավ, առաջինը տուփով շոկոլադ կնվիրեմ :Love:  Հետո միասին  :Nyam:   :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

Ինձ ամենաշատը դուր է գալիս, երբ ինձ *կակտուս* են նվիրում  :Hands Up: (գիտեմ, մի քիչ տարօրինակ է հնչում): Արդեն կակտուսների փոքրիկ հավաքածու ունեմ (11 հատ) :Hands Up:

----------


## Dr. M

ուրմեն վաղը գնամ գիրք նայելու......
ամենաթանկ նվերն է  :LOL:

----------


## Enipra

> Շեֆի համար ամենահարմար նվերը ինչը կարող է լինել.... Ծննդյան կապակցությամբ է , ընդ որում մարտի 1-ին է 
> օգնեք էլի... չիդեմ ինչ գնեմ... 
> 
> Իդեաներ կան?


Մի քանի ամիս առաջ ես էլ իմ արդեն նախկին շեֆին ծննդյան օրվա առթիվ Նյուտոնի գնդիկներ էի նվիրել: Գրասեղանի համար շատ հարմար բան է` համ լաաավ հանգստացնում է նյարդերը, որովհետև նյարդայնացած ժամանակ միշտ խաղում էր ու խաղաղվում, համ էլ բոլոր գնացող-եկողները հետաքրքվում էին:  :Smile: 
Միակ վատ բանն այն է, որ շուտ են կանգնում,  լավ սարքած լինելու դեպքում ահագին երկար պետք  է շարժվեն, բայց դե...  :Smile: 
Եթե հետաքրքիր է, ասեմ, որ Երիտասարդականի անցումում վաճառում են տարբեր չափերի:  :Wink: 
Newtons_Cradle.jpg

----------

Jarre (10.05.2010)

----------


## Enipra

Ես էլ վաղը պիտի գնամ նվեր առնելու մի քանի ընկերներիս անունից, բայց ինչ-որ դեմքություն եմ ուզում` օրիգինալ ու զվարճալի: Իմ  իմացած բոլոր խանութներում նայել եմ, ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան չեմ գտել կամ գտել եմ, բայց դրանցից արդեն նվիրել ենք մեր ուրիշ ընկերոջ: *Ինչ-որ  լավ նվերների խանութի տեղ գիտե՞ք* ( Giftshop ու Giftland չառաջարկել :Wink: )

----------


## Dr. M

տեսել եեեեեեեեեմ  :Smile:  
հիմա որ մեկն էլ ուրիշ բան ասեց, հաստատ Էսօր չեմ քնի
բայց վաղը հաստատ կմտնեմ երիտ.ի անցում  :Wink:  ապես

----------


## Cassiopeia

Այս տարվա նվերը տնօրենիս ծննդյան տոնի առթիվ՝ գինու (կոնյակի) փայտե ձեռագործ աշխատանք՝ կողքը գիպսե խաղող տրորող աղջիկ + մեջը բարձրորակ գինի :Smile:

----------


## Narinfinity

> մեր աշխատանքային ըկերներց մեկին էլ մենք նվիրեցինք ինքնասրվող դանակ Zepter ֆիրմայի: նվերը ընտրել էին բաժնի տղամարդիկ, ովքեր ամեն մեկը ասում եր, որ ինքն էլ կցանականա նման նվեր ստանալ  : բայց արդյունքում մեր մեր հոբելյարը միայն սառը շնորհակալություն ասաց  , ու մենք այդպես էլ չիմացանք, հավանել էր նվերը, թե ոչ:  
> 
> մի տարի պապայիս տարեդարձին հորեղբարս ծաղիկներ էր բերել նվեր, հետո պարզեցի որ բոլոր նվերների մեջ պապան ամենաշատը դրանք էր հավանել  
> 
> տղամարդիկ շատ տարբեր են  դժվար է հասկանալ նրանց


Հետաքրքիր է, 
Երևի սիրած էակի կողմից նվիրված ցանկացած նվեր տղաներիս դուր կգա,
Բայց էլի անակնկալը մնում է անմոռանալի, անկրկնելի, ասենք մի հրաշք շորով սիրելի աղջիկը ծաղիկներով կներկայանա դրանք քեզ նվիրելու , երևի շատ ուրախ կլինես, երբ նա այդքան գեղեցիկ շորով քեզ հետ պարի, ու պտտվելիս ամբողջ աշխարհը Ձեր շուրջը կպտտվի ...  :Love: 
Սիրելի աղջկանից լավ նվեր աշխարհում չկա, դա հաստատ ... մեկել զավակը լավագույն նվերը կլինի տղու կյանքում ...  :Wink:

----------

Inana (26.07.2010), Meme (10.05.2010)

----------


## MaryMay

Սիրելի տղամարդուն կարելի է մի հրաշալի օր նվիրել: Մանրամասները`  կախված նրա նախասիրություններից և քո երևակայությունից  :Smile:

----------

"Green eyes" (08.02.2011), Hda (10.05.2010), Meme (10.05.2010), Morg (08.02.2011), Դեկադա (27.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.05.2010)

----------


## Shah

*Նոր մտածում էի, թե ինչից ինձ ավելի լավ կզգամ, որ ինձ նվիրեն... Երևի թե ոչ մի թանկարժեք նվեր ինձ չի գոհացնի, դրան չեմ ձգտի, կարևորը, թե, ո՞վ կնվիրի...*  

*Դասական պատասխան` գիրք:*

----------

E-la Via (11.02.2011), Inana (26.07.2010), Inna (26.07.2010), Jarre (11.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (12.02.2011), Շինարար (26.07.2010)

----------


## Aware

Դե եթե գնի սահմանները չեք նշում :Think: , ես դեմ չեի լինի մի հատ նոր սերիայի գերմանական ավտոմեքենա նվեր ստանալուց: Տղամարդու համար *ավտոմեքենա*յից էն յան նվեր կա??!!!...

P.S. Նվերի թանկարժեքությունը կարող ա էտքան կարևոր չի ցածր գների դեպքում, բայց մի քիչ վերև սկսում ա <<փայլել>>,<<լույս տալ>>, <<շեշտվել>> :Secret:  :

----------


## Hab

Ինձ թվումա, որ ամենակարևորը ոչ թե "ինչնա", այլ "ինչպեսը": Բացի այդ, եթե սրտանց ես նվիրում դա հազար թանկարժեք իր արժի: Ամուսնուս շատ տարբեր նվերներ եմ նվիրել, բայց կարևորը ընտրել ու սպասել եմ թե երբ եմ նվիրելու...ինքն էլ ուրախացելա: Պետքա հաշվի առնել  ինչ տեսակ մարդու ես նվեր մատուցում, ինչ ճաշակիա..մեկին կարողա գիրք նվիրես` դեն նետի, մյուսը երջանկանա, այնպես որ... :Smile:

----------

Jarre (11.02.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ կարելի է նվիրել տղամարդուն


ամաչում եմ ասել ինչ… վախում եմ տուգանեն…

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Microbrewery - мини-пивоварня - հայերեն չգիտեմ ոնց է կոչվում։
Ինքս շատ կուրախանայի, եթե այդպիսի նվեր ստանայի։
Թանկ չէ, 100 ԱՄՆ դոլլարի կարգի, բայց Հայաստանում չի ճարվում։

----------

Jarre (11.02.2011)

----------


## Morg

> Երբ պիտի նվեր ընտրես եղբորդ կամ հայրիկիդ, ինձ թվում է՝ այդքան էլ բարդ գործ չի
> Իսկ սիրած էակին նվեր ընտրելը բավականին բարդ կլինի, կարծում եմ
> Կարելի է հաշվի առնել նրա նախասիրությունները, հետաքրքրությունները, ավելացնում ենք մի փոքր երևակայություն ու *անպայման օրիգինալություն*… ու հաջողություն փնտրտուքներում


 :Ok:

----------


## E-la Via

Ժողովուրդ, խնդրում եմ, հուշեք, թե որտեղից կարելի է գնել Վալենտինի կապակցությամբ նվերներ… Ինչ խանութներ գիտեք??? Ու , ընդհանրապես ինչ օրիգինալ բան կարելի է այդ տոնի կապակցությամբ տղամարդուն նվիրել????

----------


## Chilly

> Ժողովուրդ, խնդրում եմ, հուշեք, թե որտեղից կարելի է գնել Վալենտինի կապակցությամբ նվերներ… Ինչ խանութներ գիտեք??? Ու , ընդհանրապես ինչ օրիգինալ բան կարելի է այդ տոնի կապակցությամբ տղամարդուն նվիրել????


պաչիկ :-) վաճառվում է ամենուր

----------


## E-la Via

> պաչիկ :-) վաճառվում է ամենուր


Chilly ամենուր վաճառվող նվերը չի կարա օրիգինալ լինի  … Ուրիշ???

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ժողովուրդ, խնդրում եմ, հուշեք, թե որտեղից կարելի է գնել Վալենտինի կապակցությամբ նվերներ… Ինչ խանութներ գիտեք??? Ու , ընդհանրապես ինչ օրիգինալ բան կարելի է այդ տոնի կապակցությամբ տղամարդուն նվիրել????


Չգիտեմ ինչքանով քո հմար օրիգինալ կլինի, բայց վալենտինի հետ կապված նվերներ օրիֆլեյմը ուներ: Հետո կարող ես մտնել Մաշտոցի նվերների խանոթը կան բաղրամյանի սկզբու գտնվող նվերների խանութը: կախված թե ինչ խառնվածքի տեր մարդա, ըստ դրա էլ պիտի նվեր ընտրես, եթե մատերիալիստա , լավ թանկանոց օծանելիք, դրամապանակ, ժամացույց գնի, դուր կգա: Եթե ռոմանտիկոտա տաք շարֆիկ կարող ես գնել, տարբեր նախշերով լինում են, սրտիկներով էլ կգտնես, կամ կարող ես բաժակ նվիրել, ձեր երկուսի նկարը վրա, երբ տաք հեղուկ լցնի, նկարը կերևա, երբ դատարկ լինի, ինքը սև անկապ բաժակա, կարող եմ համարը տալ եթե հետաքրքրեց:

----------

E-la Via (11.02.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> Չգիտեմ ինչքանով քո հմար օրիգինալ կլինի, բայց վալենտինի հետ կապված նվերներ օրիֆլեյմը ուներ: Հետո կարող ես մտնել Մաշտոցի նվերների խանոթը կան բաղրամյանի սկզբու գտնվող նվերների խանութը: կախված թե ինչ խառնվածքի տեր մարդա, ըստ դրա էլ պիտի նվեր ընտրես, եթե մատերիալիստա , լավ թանկանոց օծանելիք, դրամապանակ, ժամացույց գնի, դուր կգա: Եթե ռոմանտիկոտա տաք շարֆիկ կարող ես գնել, տարբեր նախշերով լինում են, սրտիկներով էլ կգտնես, կամ կարող ես բաժակ նվիրել, ձեր երկուսի նկարը վրա, երբ տաք հեղուկ լցնի, նկարը կերևա, երբ դատարկ լինի, ինքը սև անկապ բաժակա, կարող եմ համարը տալ եթե հետաքրքրեց:


Սլիմ շատ շնորհակալություն  :Smile: … Ես հատկապես հենց խանութների տեղը չգիտեի:
Իսկ բաժակների պահով համար տալու կարիք չկա: Ում պետք է նվիրվի, ավելի շատ մատերիալիստ ա:

Սլիմ, անցած տարի հեռուստացույցով մի հատուկ կարծեմ հենց Վալենտինյան տոնի համար  մասնագիտացված խանութ տեսա: Բայց ոչ անունն եմ հիշում, ոչ տեղը: Կարող է լսած լինես ու իմանաս այդ խանութի տեղը???

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սլիմ, անցած տարի հեռուստացույցով մի հատուկ կարծեմ հենց Վալենտինյան տոնի համար  մասնագիտացված խանութ տեսա: Բայց ոչ անունն եմ հիշում, ոչ տեղը: Կարող է լսած լինես ու իմանաս այդ խանութի տեղը???


Ես էլ եմ լսել, բայց հիմա չհիշեցի: Որ հիշեմ կգրեմ:

----------

E-la Via (11.02.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Chilly ամենուր վաճառվող նվերը չի կարա օրիգինալ լինի  … Ուրիշ???


Նվիրիր բանաստեղծություն Քո ձեռքով գրած, իսկ ավելի շուտ Ակրոստիկոս գրի նրա անվան տառերով, կամ օրինակ ԵՍ ՔԵԶ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ: Հավատա, դրանից ավելի օրիգինալ նվեր չես գտնի խանութներից ոչ մեկում )) И на завершение: Վերջում էլ դա կտպես օրիգինալ թղթի վրա, օրիգինալ կկազմես բացիկով, ու օրիգինալ կկարդաս... :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (11.02.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> Նվիրիր բանաստեղծություն Քո ձեռքով գրած, իսկ ավելի շուտ Ակրոստիկոս գրի նրա անվան տառերով, կամ օրինակ ԵՍ ՔԵԶ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ: Հավատա, դրանից ավելի օրիգինալ նվեր չես գտնի խանութներից ոչ մեկում )) И на завершение: Վերջում էլ դա կտպես օրիգինալ թղթի վրա, օրիգինալ կկազմես բացիկով, ու օրիգինալ կկարդաս...


Universe դե իհարկե դա հիանալի նվեր կլիներ, եթե ես այդ այդ տաղանդն ունենայի, բայց ավա՜ղ  :Sad: .....

----------


## Universe

> Universe


 Այսուհետ` Վահագ :Smile: 



> դե իհարկե դա հիանալի նվեր կլիներ, եթե ես այդ այդ տաղանդն ունենայի, բայց ավա՜ղ .....


... ավա՜ղ, տաղանդներ չեն ծնվում, տաղանդներ` դառնում են :Smile:  Այնպես որ դեռ ունեք 75 ժամ և 53 րոպե :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (11.02.2011), Gayl (11.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Universe դե իհարկե դա հիանալի նվեր կլիներ, եթե ես այդ այդ տաղանդն ունենայի, բայց ավա՜ղ .....


Ախր այսպես դու չես կարող կողմնորոշվել, թե ինչ նվեր տաս, ուրեմն ինետդ անջատում ես նստում ես ու առանց որևէ մեկի օգնության դիմելու մտածում ես, թե ինչ նվեր նրան դուր կգա, մոտավորապես այսպես.
-Արա ես էս տղուն ի՞նչ նվեր տամ :Xeloq:   :LOL: 
Եթե դա էլ չոգնի, ապա նույն հարցը տուր օղու շշին :LOL: , ոնց էլ լինի երկրորդ բաժակից հետո մի լավ բան կհուշի  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (11.02.2011)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Տղամարդուն կարելի է նվիրել ձեռնարկ, թե ինչ են ուզում կանայք ընդհանրապես: Ու լավ կլինի որ հեղինակը խելքը գլխին կին կլինի:
Չնայած նման ձեռնարկ դժվար լինի, նույն բանն ա, եթե ցանկանաս, որ քեզ անմահական ջուր նվիրեն: :Blush:

----------

E-la Via (11.02.2011), Սլիմ (12.02.2011)

----------


## Universe

> Ախր այսպես դու չես կարող կողմնորոշվել, թե ինչ նվեր տաս, ուրեմն ինետդ անջատում ես նստում ես ու առանց որևէ մեկի օգնության դիմելու մտածում ես, թե ինչ նվեր նրան դուր կգա, մոտավորապես այսպես.
> -Արա ես էս տղուն ի՞նչ նվեր տամ 
> Եթե դա էլ չոգնի, ապա նույն հարցը տուր օղու շշին, ոնց էլ լինի երկրորդ բաժակից հետո մի լավ բան կհուշի


Քանի ուշ չի տակը գրի, որ խորհրդի հեղինակը պատասխանատվություն չի կրում հետագա արարքների, կամ դրանց հետևանքների համար  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (11.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Այսուհետ` Վահագ
> 
> ... ավա՜ղ, տաղանդներ չեն ծնվում, տաղանդներ` դառնում են Այնպես որ դեռ ունեք 75 ժամ և 53 րոպե


Այդպես չեղավ Վահագ ջան, բա որ տղուն դուր չեկավ, դե 75 ժամում տաղանդ չեն դառնում :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (11.02.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> Այսուհետ` Վահագ
> 
> ... ավա՜ղ, տաղանդներ չեն ծնվում, տաղանդներ` դառնում են Այնպես որ դեռ ունեք 75 ժամ և 53 րոպե


Հուսադրող էր, Վահագ  :Smile: :

----------


## E-la Via

> Այդպես չեղավ Վահագ ջան, բա որ տղուն դուր չեկավ, դե 75 ժամում տաղանդ չեն դառնում


Բայց Gayl-ի հետ համաձայն եմ… Դժվար թե  75 ժամում տաղանդ դառնամ  :LOL: :

Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիցդ  :Smile: :

----------


## Gayl

> Քանի ուշ չի տակը գրի, որ խորհրդի հեղինակը պատասխանատվություն չի կրում հետագա արարքների, կամ դրանց հետևանքների համար


Դա պարզից էլ պարզ է :LOL:

----------


## Universe

*10 способов как стать гением за день*

----------


## Gayl

> Չնայած նման ձեռնարկ դժվար լինի, նույն բանն ա, եթե ցանկանաս, որ քեզ անմահական ջուր նվիրեն:


Եթե ինձ այդպիսի նվեր տային, ես էլ նրան հետևյալ վերնագրով ձեռնարկը կնվիրեի. «Թե ինչ են ուզում ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴԻԿ»

----------

Ժունդիայի (11.02.2011)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> Եթե ինձ այդպիսի նվեր տային, ես էլ նրան հետևյալ վերնագրով ձեռնարկը կնվիրեի. «Թե ինչ են ուզում ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴԻԿ»


Դե թեման մեզ էր վերաբերվում:  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (11.02.2011)

----------


## Morg

Շատ ուրախացավ ընկերուհիս էս համեստ նվերիցս:

----------

"Green eyes" (12.02.2011), E-la Via (12.02.2011), Inna (12.02.2011), Մուշու (15.06.2014), ՆանՍ (14.02.2011)

----------


## MaryMay

Ես իմ սիրելիին նարգիլե եմ նվիրելու և հեքիաթային արևելյան երեկո: Արդեն ուսումնասիրել եմ արևելյան խոհանոցը, երաժշտությունը, պարերը և նույնիսկ պարի հագուստ եմ կարել ինձ համար  :Smile:  Կարծում են նրան դուր կգա  :Smile:

----------


## Universe

> Ես իմ սիրելիին նարգիլե եմ նվիրելու և հեքիաթային արևելյան երեկո: Արդեն ուսումնասիրել եմ արևելյան խոհանոցը, երաժշտությունը, պարերը և նույնիսկ պարի հագուստ եմ կարել ինձ համար  Կարծում են նրան դուր կգա


Նարգիլեն հեչա նման հեքիաթային երեկոյի դիմաց: Հաստատ դուր կգա 100%

----------

Gayl (15.02.2011), MaryMay (12.02.2011), Moonwalker (12.02.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Հարցս ավելի շատ ուղում եմ տղաներին, բայց դա չի նշանակում թե աղջիկները չպետք է պատասխանեն.
> Ինչ կարելի է նվիրել տղամարդուն?


Չեմ սիրում, երբ ինձ հագուստ կամ կոշիկ են նվիրում. նախընտրում եմ ինքս ընտրել դրանք: Շատ սիրում եմ նվեր ստանալ գիրք կամ երաժշտություն՝ սկավառակի կամ հետաքրքիր համերգի տոմսի տեսքով: Շատ եմ սիրում նաև, երբ նվիրողն ինքն է պատրաստել նվերը. կարևոր չէ, թե ինչքանով է այն վարպետորեն պատրաստված: Անցյալ ամիս, օրինակ, տեսա եղբորս տղայի՝ թղթից պատրաստած ծովախեցգետինն ու ձիավորը և խնդրեցի ինձ նվիրել դրանք:  :Jpit:  Կամ էլ բաժակ՝ նկարազարդած նվիրողի կողմից:  :Wink:  Գեղանկար, բնանկար...  :Love: 
Այնպես, որ նվիրողի «մատը խառը լինի»: 




> Ձեզ դուր կգա եթե նվեր ստանաք ծաղիկներ? եթե այո, ապա ինչ ծաղիկներ? և ինչ եք զգում այդ պահին?


Ծաղկեփունջ՝ ոչ: Ծաղկամանի մեջ տնկած բույս՝ հաճույքով: Հատկապես կակտուս:

----------


## Հայկօ

Փող:

----------

Freeman (18.07.2011), Rhayader (16.12.2013), VisTolog (19.07.2011), Ամմէ (21.11.2012), Նարե (18.07.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Փող:


Իսկ պարկապզուկի չես համաձայնվի՞:

----------

Alphaone (15.12.2013), Rhayader (16.12.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ պարկապզուկի չես համաձայնվի՞:


Ոչ մի դեպքում:

----------


## ars83

> Ոչ մի դեպքում:


Թե ասա դու ի՞նչ փողի թոքեր ունես, որ ուզում ես, սաղ ծխել-քայքայել ես:

Մարդը հարցրել ա՝ ծաղիկ սիրո՞ւմ ես նվեր ստանալ: Ի՞նչ կասես:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Թե ասա դու ի՞նչ փողի թոքեր ունես, որ ուզում ես, սաղ ծխել-քայքայել ես:
> 
> Մարդը հարցրել ա՝ ծաղիկ սիրո՞ւմ ես նվեր ստանալ: Ի՞նչ կասես:


Մարդը թեման բացել ա 2006 թվին: Մարդը վերջին անգամ Ակումբ ա մտել կես տարի առաջ: Տղամարդուն կարելի ա նվիրել փող և ընդհակառակը՝ տղամարդուն չի կարելի նվիրել պարկապզուկ: Սրանք բոլորը տարրական ճշմարտություններ են:

----------


## ars83

> Մարդը թեման բացել ա 2006 թվին: Մարդը վերջին անգամ Ակումբ ա մտել կես տարի առաջ: Տղամարդուն կարելի ա նվիրել փող և ընդհակառակը՝ տղամարդուն չի կարելի նվիրել պարկապզուկ: Սրանք բոլորը տարրական ճշմարտություններ են:


2006-ից դեսը էլ ծաղիկ չի՞ աճում մեր մոլորակի վրա:  :Tongue: 
Իսկ եթե *պարկ*ապզուկով փո՞ղ:  :Think:

----------


## Lílium

> Կամ էլ բաժակ՝ նկարազարդած նվիրողի կողմից:  Գեղանկար, բնանկար... 
> Այնպես, որ նվիրողի «մատը խառը լինի»:


Արս, էս հաշվարկ ա եղել: Նոր աչքովս ընկավ:  :Hands Up:   :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

Բան էլ պետք չի, Ձեզ պահեք... :Beee:

----------

